# Help! Advise of neighbours cat coming in our house!



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Hiya All!

Well, ill start from the beginning.

We've only lived in our house since last feb and we live in a gorgeous little rural village with our 4 dogs and cat jake.

We immediately got on with most of our neighbours esp our next door one who was so welcoming and kind we were thrilled!

Now, the neighbour in question has a dog and a cat.

When we moved in to our house, the neighbours puppy was 6 months old and always gets on with our dogs no problems, and there cat who follows most of the neighbours around is absolutely gorgeous and will let anyone stroke him cuddle him.

Anyway we started noticing there cat follws us around the village when we take the dogs out anddidnt mind we always thougth it was sweet!

Well, on a couple of occasions it followed me up our pathway and sat outside our back door. I did shush him away and told him to "go back to his mummy"!

this has happened basically for about 6 weeks now, most nights the cat is outside our back door, and now meows constantly.

Thing is what we have started noticing is that every night the neighbour puts her cat out and we all know what the snow was like a few weeks back? Well he was out every night in that.

Yes we felt sorry for him but just kept ourselves to ourselves and thought its nothing to do with us.

Anyways, as times gone on a couple of the neighbours havent mentioned that ever since there puppy came along the cat is hardlly ever indoors and follows everyone about, all the neighbours. Once again, I chose to not worry myself about it, its not my cat

well its got a little worse, through the day when our windows are open the cat gets in the house...ive put him out over and over but he now meowns outside our door at night and about 5am in the morning!!

Well, enough was enough, so I saw the neighobour in her garden one sat morning and said "isnt sooty friendly, he likes to follow me around and even sometimes tries to get in the house" ( i tried to be nice about it and kinda subtle!) and all she said was oh dont worry hes a paid just "hiss" him away!!!!!!!

It was durng this conversation she mentioned that her cat is, unbelieavably 22 years old!!! I knew he was old but 22 hes the most gorgeous little cat ive ever seen!

So, emotionally, im well confused, yes hes not my cat and i keep shushing away, but ive seen him outside in the pouring hailstones and the neighbour always puts him out even in the rain whilst hes trying to hard to get in, so he then jumps in my window!

well on top of ALL of this since this has began she has gone on holiday for 2 weeks (on 2 seperate occasions) and left a bowl of food and a bowl of water in her back garden and asked a neighbour to keep topping them up for the cat whilst shes away!! I think its horrendous!

Oh I didnt realise how tempting it is to just let him in, in the warm as I just worry one day ill get up0 in the morning to find him dead outside my house 

what would you all do? I know i should just forget about it, but im a animal person through and through i just hate hearing him meow outside my door at his age and thinking oh s*d it ill let him in, but i know its wrong 

Arghhh!


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

I just dont know what to do maybe just dont worry about it!!


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

i'm like you, a worrier and animal lover.

If it was me,i would tell the neighbour that he is always at your back door, and how lovely he is and you want to pinch him. Then if she says yes, i'd take him in. I mean at 22 hes an old man, should be enjoying the nicer things in life, not sitting out in snow/rain/hail.

Sorry if i haven't help, and if you decide not to take him in, it doesn't mean your a bad person, but i am really soft, and take in every wafe and stray lol

Let us know what you do? xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

If he was a young tom I think I'd try to get on with life - but he's 22 and deserves a comfortable old age. Are you okay with him coming in? Do you mind? Does he spray or destroy stuff? Does he get on with your cat and dogs? Or is it that fact he is someone elses and you don't want to tread on toes?

If it were I, and he isn't destructive, I would talk to the neighbour and ask if they mind if he spends time at your house and that you are happy to look after him when they are away. Do you have a cat flap for your cat, so the old boy could come and go as he pleases? I don't think you should feed him, but also at 22 he hasn't got too many years left in him and a little extra wouldn't hurt (as long as he isn't on a special diet etc). All cats this age tend to do is sleep anyway and it's hard on him to be outside all night - poor sausage! Luckily the warmer weather is coming. 

Alternatively you could put a shelter in your garden (for your cat) and hope he uses it.


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Well, I don't want to p*** anyone off really, I would take him in, in an instant my dogs love him when he has come in they just sit and stare at him. I just don want to be sneaky.

My fiance adores cats and if I allowed it he'd love him to come in and sleep on our bed with the other cat I know it!!!

The neighbour hasnt mentioned me looking after him whilst shes away but maybe i should suggest it???

I hear her putting him out at night, and feel so bad cos when the weathers bad god knows where he sleeps. Funny thing is he doesnt act or seem that old, yes u can see he's skinny but being all black i was gobsmacked hes 22 but it just seems since my neighbour got there pub, (who constantly barks at the cat) shes not interested in the cat anymore

oh maybe ill just let him in, you're right hes not got many yrs left so he should have comfort, its tearing me apart hearing him meow outside our door at night........


----------



## badbudgie (Mar 31, 2009)

What a nightmare! I would probably have had the poor thing in by now, I would just let him in and see what happens. 
If his owners are more concerned with their new pup then they might see it as a blessing.

But 22 bless him, I hope someone cares more about me in my twilight years


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

I must say i reluctantly put him out and never want to put him out, but I remember where i used to live one of the elderly neighbours used to feed one of my old cats and i hated it cos my cat never came home, so I worry the neighbour will have a go at me, oh but I shouldnt care, the cat is beautiful and i have grown quite attached to him and feel so nasty not just letting him in..........ill talk to my fiance later, me thinks i gotta think of the cat now, cos obviously my neighbour doesnt.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd let him in - but with eight cats of my own and a stray who comes in fairly often - one more wouldn't make much difference.

It doesn't sound like your neighbour is too concerned where her cat goes at night and at least if he was with you he would be safe and warm. He deserves some TLC at his age, poor love.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Agree with Lumpy.

If you are really concerned about the neighbour - talk to them


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Well, I did it...I let the cat in....im sure loads of ppl will think im doing wrong but the whining outside the door at 4:45 am this morning i couldnt resist i was so worried about him


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

:blushing:


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

He's certainly making himself at home - bless

Good on you. He is a real OAP (old aged puss) and clearly wants human contact and affection - and a comfy bed to snuggle on. I can imagine the huge purrs that will come from this fur baby now!!


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Well done for taking him in to your home - he's a lucky boy to have found someone that cares for him.  
I wouldn't worry too much about what the neighbours think as they have more or less disowned him......poor old thing. Obviously the pup was brought in to replace puss and is the center of attention at the moment but for how long..........probably till something else is found to replace the dog when they are bored with it.  

Unfortunately it seems to be pretty common these days.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes they obviously don't really care about him now since they have their new pup.

He is old, he needs comfort, they turf him out at night so its not as if they are spending time worrying about where he is, and frantic thinking he has disappeared, so I would just feed him and look after him.

I think some, when an animal gets old, do tend to shut that animal out of their lives a bit and get a substitute to take their mind off the fact he is getting closer to death, I think it is to try and save them some heartache, not very fair on the poor thing though.

Well done you.


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Hiya,

Just caught up with this thread - was willing you to just say 'sod it' and let the cat in. Then I got to the page with the pics and message that ageing puss had been allowed in the house and I was cheering out loud (some odd looks from OH there I can tell you!)

Feel so happy that the little bear has some comfort at night now. I can't understand people that just shut an animal out of their lives when it gets old.
All that love, entertainment and companionship they give you for years and then it's repaid by shoving the poor blighters out in the cold 

Unbelievable....

Love the pics by the way - in the third one down your dog seems to be saying 'Hey, there's a strange cat in my kitchen' lol :laugh:


----------

